# Predator z35 vs z35P



## Momti (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo Forum,

Ich wollte euch mal fragen was die bessere Wahl wäre wenn...

Vorab, ich besitze den iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1, bin damit auch zufrieden. 4K alles schick und 40Zoll nice.

ABER irgendwie, warum auch immer suche ich was anderes.
Ich möchte gern Curved, 40 Zoll und 4K bzw 144hz. Gibts ja nicht soweit ich richtig informiert bin.

Deswegen ist jetzt mein Favorit der Acer. Ich hab nun leider keine Vorstellung was der Unterschied in der Praxis ist.

Der z35 hat die kleinere Auflösung dafür 144hz bzw oc mehr.
Der z35p immerhin auch noch 100hz und mehr Bild.

Ich weiß ich würde von 40" auf 35" runter aber das wäre OK. Dafür muss aber eben was gutes rum kommen. Sprich TOP Bild, Curved und nix unter 35".

Könnt ihr mir evt weiter helfen? Welcher von beiden oder gar einen anderen? Preis spielt keine Rolle.

Meine GPU ist eine 1070 und Spiele wären BF1 und Diablo 3.

EVT sagt auch wer, dafür brauchst keine 144hz, nur bei Counterstrike. Ich weiß es nicht.



PS: wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich in BF1 gefühlt schlechter auf dem 40" als zb auf mein Lapi MSI GT72 17", weil es irgendwie flüssiger läuft. Ich kann mir das auch einbilden. Abgesehen von der Größe, deswegen auch nicht weniger als 35"

wenn ich wo einen Denkfehler hab nicht erschlagen,ich bin kein Monitor Nerd :/

LG


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (28. Juni 2017)

Das Problem für dich dürfte das Panel des iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1 sein.

Das ist ein VA Panel und leider ziemlich langsam,zum Shooter spielen wegen der langsamen Reaktionszeiten,deutlich sichtbarem Ghosting und Schlieren bei schnellen Bewegungen,eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen.
Der Acer Z35/Z35p hat auch ein VA Panel und speziell der Z35 hat daß selbe Problem wie der IIyama:Langsam,Schlieren,Ghosting und auch die 144Hz sind nur Alibi,das VA Panel ist so langsam,daß es bei 144Hz "schmiert" weil die Reaktionszeiten des Panels nicht mit kommen.

Den Z35p kann man auf 120Hz übertakten benutzt aber wieder das selbe VA Panel von AOC mit den üblichen Problemen.

Sollte es wieder ein VA Panel werden würde ich zu einem Samsung Panel raten,die werden in 34" gebaut und sind wesentlich homogener als alle anderen VA Panels.
z.B Samsung 34 C790,Samsung C791 ist neu und hat ein unglaublich tolles Bild und krasse 1500R Kurve,als alternative gibts den Asus MX VQ 34.


----------



## Momti (29. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Infos 

Hast du auch was in 35" oder mehr?


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (30. Juni 2017)

Nein habe ich nicht,den  iiyama fand ich gut,aber leider zu langsam.

Ab 35" gibts es leider keinen Monitor mit VA Panel,den ich empfehlen könnte,aber ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zu einem 21:9 raten.

Probier doch mal beim iiyama eine 38" 21:9 Auflösung,dann hast du eine ungefähre Vorstellung,wie das Spielen auf einem Ultrawide Monitor ist.

Ich bin selbst vom 40"  iiyama auf den LG 34 UC 88 umgestiegen und kann nur für mich sagen:Nie wieder 16:9.
Auch darf man die Kurve ncht unterschätzen,bei allen 21:9 curved Monitoren bist du bei einem Radius von <R2000 mitten drin,statt nur dabei.

40" sind zwar nice,aber für mich kein Vergleich zu einem 34" Ultrawide,der auch schon Blickfüllend ist.
Sollte es jedoch größer als 34" sein,dann würde ich einzig und allein den 38"LG UC99 empfehlen.
Extrem gutes Bild,IPS Panel aber teuer ca.1400 Euro


----------



## Momti (3. Juli 2017)

Na das waren ja klare Worte. Und auch schön das du den 40er kennst bzw hattest.

Also ich hatte schonmal einen 21:9, kenne das Feeling. War aber ein billig Teil von LG, kein Curved usw. Deswegen dann damals mehr,sprich größer.
Ja und den 38er hab ich auch schon auf dem Schirm, Preis wäre mir erstmal egal.

Dachte so als Laie aber das die reinen "Gamer" besser wäre aka Predator. Allein wegen der HZ. Aktuell kenne ich nur 60. Keine Ahnung ob sich das so brutal bemerkbar macht. Wie gesagt, zu 90% zocke ich D3. BF eher selten,deswegen muss de rMonitor nicht auf schnelle Shooter ausgelegt sein.

JAAAAAAA, also wenn du mir dein persönliches Ranking nochmal sagst mit den genannten Monitoren hier mit Pro vs Kontra wäre ich dir dankbar.

PS: mit 34 tue ich mich echt schwer eben weil ich jetzt 40 kenne, drum hast mir jetzt den 38er wieder schmackhaft gemacht aber da dachte ich das ist ein Curved in 38 mit 60hz, also nicht der Hammer.
Mit dem Radius von Curved weiß ich bescheid, unter 2000 wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Weiß jetzt nicht was der 38er hat.

Also nochmal, so ein Platz 1-5 mit Vor bzw Nachteilen wäre nice.


Ich danke dir aber schonmal für deine Hilfe, finde ich sehr gut erklärt auch


----------



## Momti (6. Juli 2017)

Ich nochmal,ich hab mich jetzt zu den 2 Bildschirmen belesen. Also den 38" UC99 und den 34" UC88

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied sagen bzw die Vor/Nachteile ?

Was ich bisher sehe...

38" hat den schlechteren Radius und den hohen Preis.
34" den besseren Radius,besserer Preis, dafür aber sehr klein

Wie gesagt,ich geh von 40" runter. Beide haben IPS und glaub auch gleich HZ.

EVT kann jemand berichten der den 38" besitzt.
Preis schreckt  mich jetzt nicht ab, ich geh gern runter mit der Größe will aber Curved und mega Bild und hab kein Plan von der Materie


----------



## 0ssi (18. Juli 2017)

Also den Acer Z35 mit 2560x1080 kannst du vergessen ! Der ist das ultimative Schlierenmonstern und das man ihn auf 200Hz übertakten kann ist gerade zu ironisch.
Mit Overdrive normal hat der 11ms also sichtbares Schlieren/Ghosting. Overdrive Extrem ist zwar mit 9ms eine Tick besser aber dafür Doppelkonturen = unspielbar.


----------



## Daniel87 (19. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Also den Acer Z35 mit 2560x1080 kannst du vergessen ! Der ist das ultimative Schlierenmonstern und das man ihn auf 200Hz übertakten kann ist gerade zu ironisch.
> Mit Overdrive normal hat der 11ms also sichtbares Schlieren/Ghosting. Overdrive Extrem ist zwar mit 9ms eine Tick besser aber dafür Doppelkonturen = unspielbar.



Also wird man den Z35p auch in die Tonne treten können?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2017)

Warum, das ist nen ganz anderes Panel.


----------



## Daniel87 (20. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum, das ist nen ganz anderes Panel.



Wo finde ich denn genauere Informationen? Also kann man sich hoffnung machen? 

Meine Hoffung war ja im Frühjahr der AOC 35", aber das war auch ein Reinfall.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2017)

Auf ordentliche Tests warten, was anderes hilft da sonst nicht viel.


----------



## Daniel87 (20. Juli 2017)

Momentan soll der ja nur bei den Amis auf dem Markt sein, und Prad ist, gefühlt, auch ziemlich träge geworden.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2017)

Naja, 3-4 Testberichte pro Monat finde ich nicht gerade träge.
Da ist tftcentral im Moment viel langsamer.


----------

